
A Disturbing Fidelity Ad - jasonlbaptiste
http://blogmaverick.com/2009/03/09/a-disturbing-fidelity-ad/
======
ShabbyDoo
Taking Cuban's argument to its logical extreme, nothing can ever be guaranteed
because a large asteroid could hit the earth and kill us all. I'm more likely
to believe that Amazon.com will honor its service guarantees than I am some
no-name ecommerce company, and Amazon's guarantee is close enough to certainty
that I don't question it. The probability of a promise being kept is somewhere
between zero and one. Our job as buyers is to estimate that probability
accurately enough to make rational decisions.

------
njharman
Wow. With all the fraud and corruption that is being revealed to exist in our
financial/political system this, THIS, is what author gets worked up about?

Items like this make be believe a little more in disinformation conspiracies.
That this post exists to give people something to talk/think about other than
what "they" are really doing.

------
Allocator2008
Fixed-income investments are not good with respect to inflation. A thousand /
month withdrawal when someone is 65 might not have the same buying power if
they live to 85. Another case of if it sounds too good to be true, it
generally is.

~~~
numair
This ceases to be true if we enter a deflationary environment, as is reflected
in the stock prices of annuity-issuing companies.

